

The better way to share and discuss content on mobile - ronakvora
http://nimbusapp.co

======
ronakvora
Nimbus is a messaging and sharing app that keeps your conversations organized
by starting a new thread for every new thing that you share. Conversations are
grouped by the people involved and the topic. Nimbus makes discussing and
referencing shared content easier by displaying the content and conversation
at once.

Nimbus has a share extension on iOS 8 ([http://www.imore.com/sharing-
ios-8-explained](http://www.imore.com/sharing-ios-8-explained)), so you don't
need to copy and paste links that you want to share. If you find an share-
worthy article while browsing the internet, simply share with the Nimbus
extension and choose the people you would like to send it to.

